# Sticky  V2 Speaker upgrade options



## RAW

The new V series speaker kits from CSS are available with many options for each speaker kit
V2 speaker kit which uses a pair of VWR driver in a MTM configuration in a mid sized monitor.

For those not listed on the CSS site please contact for pricing

CSS V2 speaker kit acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V2 speaker kit Mill resistor upgrade










CSS V2 speaker kit Mills resistor upgrade acoustic foam damper pads










CSS V2 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Mills resistors 16g teflon wire Acoustic foam,damper pads










CSS V2 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Dueland resistors 16g teflon wire Acoustic foam,damper pads










CSS V2 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Mills resistors 14g DHLabs wire Acoustic foam,damper pads










CSS V2 speaker kit Obbligato capacitors with Dueland resistors 14g DHLabs wire Acoustic foam,damper pads










CSS V2 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Mills resistors 16g teflon wire










CSS V2 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 16g teflon wire










CSS V2 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 16g teflon wire Acoustic foam,damper pads










CSS V2 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Mills resistors 14g DHLabs wire










CSS V2 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 14g DHLabs wire










CSS V2 speaker kit Mundorf EVO capacitors with Dueland resistors 14g DHLabs wire Acoustic foam,damper pads


----------



## Creative Sound

More, so much more! Thanks Al.

Looking forward to quoting any of these as there is a need.

Bob


----------

